# Stahls’ TV Offers Video On Customizing Spring Accessories With Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A Stahls’ TV Craft Corner video shares how to customize two spring accessories using heat transfer vinyl. The step-by-step tutorial takes you through the process of personalizing sandals and a beach towel, from cutting and weeding the monogram or design to applying it on your heat press. 

You’ll get the proper settings for cutting the smooth and glitter materials used in the demo (blade number, speed and thickness) and tips for successfully weeding designs. The video then goes on to show how to apply a monogram to sandal tops using either a 16-inch by 20-inch platen or a specialty platen for flip-flops, tennis shoes and other footwear. 

You’ll learn techniques for proper substrate and transfer positioning, minimizing the chance of carrier marks and avoiding indentations on faux leather. Then you’ll see how easy it is to apply a transfer to a beach towel using a standard platen and get tips for ensuring a uniform printing surface and placement suggestions. 

View “2 Popular Spring Accessories to Customize With HTV” at https://goo.gl/WwFcPE 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

